
Dear YouTube: An Open Letter from Irving Azoff - mathattack
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/9/11609494/irving-azoff-youtube-artists-streaming-music
======
dredmorbius
I'd really like to see this discussed. There's something to be agreed with,
_and_ disagreed with here.

Email dang (see the FAQ) for a resubmission.

------
6stringmerc
Definitely an important read; one industry heavy weight taking on another.

